# Pygmy cories



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'll be getting 5 pygmy cories soon for my 10 gallon. They'll be in on fish in cycling... 

But, do you think Neon would harass them if I add them after I've added them? Because I added him first...

Also, would a feeding of frozen bloodworms, frozen mysies shrimp, tetra min flakes, and algae wafers be good? 

Thanks!


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Will your tank be finished cycling when you add the cories? I don't know much about pygmies specifically, but I know that most cories can be sensitive to parameters, and should only be added once the tank is finished cycling (anyone please feel free to correct me if this is not the case for pygmies). I think from an aggression standpoint, it's definitely best to add the betta after the cories to reduce potential territorial behavior from the betta, but if you're doing fish-in cycling you should put in the betta first since they aren't as sensitive. Some bettas can't have tankmates no matter what, it all just depends on the individual. It might help if you rearrange the decor before you add the cories, so the betta doesn't have such a strong sense of an established territory. In any case, it's a good idea to have another container to keep the betta in, just in case he does harrass the cories.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Pygmy corydoras are not as hardy as normal corydoras. I would rearrange the tank, add the cories, then add neon.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Do *not* cycle with cories. They are very sensitive to water parameters as they are scale-less fish.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay, I wont cycle with them. I think I kind of ruin my fish in cycle because I keep the water too clean never letting the ammonia reach .25 though whenever I do this ._.

Once my tank has cycled (Shouldn't be long at all, I have seeded it) Then I'll get them. So I should re-arrange the decor, add the cories, then add Neon? Ok, I'll do that. Also, is my feeding scedule okay? And if anyone else has any additional information (easy to get false info... just want to be sure/learn new facts about them) then I'm open to it.

LolaQuigs: I have an empty 2.5 gallon tank, so if something happens to go wrong, I should be fine. And Neon has a gentle personality, so it should go well (no telling until the night he meets his first cory though)

Thank you for your help so far!


----------



## Shayna09 (Mar 26, 2011)

Your feeding schedule looks perfect - the only thing I would cut out is the flakes. Not for any health reasons, simply because the cory cats are happy with the algae wafers and the occasional bit of meat left over from what Neon doesn't eat, and with the shrimp and bloodworms Neon will be perfect. It's up to you but the flakes seem kind of pointless to me - anyone correct me if I am wrong.

Also, I have noticed with my cory cats and my female bettas, I have to feed the bettas first. If I drop in the algae wafers before the bloodworms/brine shrimp/pellets (when I run out of the meat stuff) the bettas will steal them from the cory cats and gorge themselves on them. That's bad for two reasons; 1) the cories get no food, and 2) the bettas get too much vegetable matter.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Sorry to bring this thread back, just thought I'd update real quick.

My tank has cycled! (Now I would definatly reccomend seeding ^.^) And my dad will take me to the fish store later today or tommorrow. I hope all goes well...


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Get some sinking carnivore pellets along with the algae wafers and other stuff. Mine like Hikari carnivore pellets. They need a varied diet (omnivores) and I don't know about your betta but mine doesn't let a darn thing drop into the bottom of the tank.  Good luck! They're a lot of fun.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, I will!

My dad will be taking me very soon to the LFS, updates later!


----------



## Shayna09 (Mar 26, 2011)

My cory cats absolutely LOVE forzen blood worms. If your Betta DOES by-pass some food, I would definitely recommend using them. It's like watching a fish suck up spaghetti. Too cute. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Well they're in!

The poor things. When we went to the store there was a handful of sand for the cories to snuffle around in and a piece of driftwood. They had MANY types of cories in that tank (pygmy, albino, panda, juli...) And the guy just picked up the driftwood and tossed it aside because a bunch of pygmies were hiding under it. Dozens of cories were forced out of the driftwood, and the guy took a huge net and chased everyone around, it took him nearly 10 minutes to catch all 5. I have a feeling some of those cories are injured, but the ones I got aren't.

I floated the bag they were in in the tank while I was setting up the stuff for acclimation. Neon flared once and then ignored them. I rearanged the tank and took Neon out, acclimated the cories, put them in, put Neon in.

Neon nipped one, but ever since he's just ignored them. They seemed less active at first, but when they de-stressed they started darkening and swimming around a bit more. But I'm a bit worried about oone who is lighter than the others and only moves occasionally and half the time it's to breath. He's probably just more stressed than the rest, at least that's what I'm hoping. )=>


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

The healthy looking 4 are shoaling together. They are way more active than when they were in the pet store or pygmy cories in youtube videos 0.0 they are zipping around everywhere, swimming together in the middle of the tank them they'll split up some and start picking through the substrate with their barbles and gliding over plants and I think trying to pick off algae. Still Neon is ignoring them. That pale one will join the shoal sometimes but it still isn't quite up to the others. It's like it's a step behind in adjusting to my tank from the other cories. He likes to just sit on a leaf...

I read that they can have varying shades of color, though. If it stays lighter I might name it birch (saying "it" because they are too young to sex) the rest look exactly alike to me ^.^ Well, except one has a slightly ragged dorsal. I suspect that's the one Neon bit... and I also suspect it'll grow back and I wont be able to tell it apart. Until then I dub thee cory stumpy. Stumpy and Birch... And the three that I can't tell apart.

They're so interesting to watch. My little shoal is a bit small (I read in multiple places that 10+ is what makes them happiest) But I think they seem very happy. They just don't seem to ever stop moving ^.^


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Great! With pygmy corydoras I would add some more until you are 8. Also, in the beginning they will swim in the middle and top and act crazy for a few days. Then they will calm down.


----------



## Shayna09 (Mar 26, 2011)

shinybetta said:


> Great! With pygmy corydoras I would add some more until you are 8. Also, in the beginning they will swim in the middle and top and act crazy for a few days. Then they will calm down.


I don't know how different pygmy and albino corys are but I have had three albinos for the last month or so that still do that. They are not sick or hungry or anything and my three others stay on the bottom. Anyone know what's up with that?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

You should check those three albinos for disease. I have had one who did that, then he died. And I know someone who's entire school did that and they all died. I am not sure what it is, but I am sure you could find something online.


----------



## Shayna09 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'll google it and let you know. Thanks. But from personal experience with a decent amount of sick fish, these guys don't seem sick at all. They have voracious appetites, are always active, shoal together, etc. They just do it higher up in the tank. I will check it out though, thank you.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Shayna09 said:


> I'll google it and let you know. Thanks. But from personal experience with a decent amount of sick fish, these guys don't seem sick at all. They have voracious appetites, are always active, shoal together, etc. They just do it higher up in the tank. I will check it out though, thank you.


If they are all active, seemingly healthy, and eating, I wouldn't worry. I have albino cories and they swim up higher too, sometimes up near the bettas. Especially during breakfast, they will try to steal a pellet sometimes. They are such fatties, I feed them their own food (and I see them eat it), and they want more! They're silly


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

They may just be extra active, but I would keep an eye on them.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

My cories do that in the morning before they get fed, but they're healthy otherwise. xD They're living with some honey gouramis right now.

I agree on getting a sinking carnivore or an omnivore wafer, they do need more than algae wafers! Mine eat everything they come across on the bottom, I have bandit cories myself, they're still fairly small. They love to cuddle with each other too, it's super adorable.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I feed my cories the stable h20 tropical fish wafers from NLS, though sometimes I will add in a an algae wafer.


----------



## Shayna09 (Mar 26, 2011)

Capricorn said:


> I agree on getting a sinking carnivore or an omnivore wafer, they do need more than algae wafers! Mine eat everything they come across on the bottom, I have bandit cories myself, they're still fairly small. They love to cuddle with each other too, it's super adorable.


I only give them sinking algae pellets, they eat frozen bloodworms and brine shrimp that make it to the bottom (and don't worry, I make sure I feed enough that a lot makes it to the bottom LOL) and they nibble on the live plants as well as their roots. They also LOVE blanched celery.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I primarily feed my cories sinking shrimp pellets, but I change things up occasionally with sinking carnivore wafers and algae wafers, just for a little variety.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Just thought I'd give you a small update.

The cories have settled in nicely. The pale guy is naturally more silver than the others. They're all eating well (got some of those pellets) One night I wanted to add variety so I tried flakes. Neon, even though when he was alone HATED flakes, couldn't stand the thought of other fish eating food he could have so he ate them. I then devised a system in which I grind up the flakes to a fine powder, stick in a container of water until they sink, and then use a turkey baster to put them on the bottom. I fed bloodworms and it was sooo cute! They sucked the worms up slowely. I wanna feed them again now lol.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats on your pygmy cories working out! My betta lives with a shoal of pygmies in a planted 10g and they get along fine. They're really cute little fish and not troublesome at all.


----------

